# Local EMT School Only Has Night Classes



## sop (Jul 17, 2010)

I have two friends who would like to take a EMT-B course locally. The thing is that both of them have night jobs (12 hour security guard & night janitor). The schools down here only teach EMT-B at night and clinical work is done on the weekend. I don't know their financial situations, but I know they do not want to quit their jobs. What advice should I give them?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 17, 2010)

Don't quit their jobs.  There is an over supply of emt's and wages are bad.


----------



## sop (Jul 17, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Don't quit their jobs.  There is an over supply of emt's and wages are bad.



Look at the jobs they have now. I'm sure they won't mind. Plus they want to be firefighters too.


----------



## atticrat (Jul 17, 2010)

sop said:


> Look at the jobs they have now. I'm sure they won't mind. Plus they want to be firefighters too.


 What's wrong with security or janitor? A job in ems is not some kind of glorious position either. A full time job is a good thing to have right  now! You don't have to love it, but if it pays the bills.  There is a huge surplus of basics right now. Entry level pay, would they be making more or less money? Think of the realities of trading a stable job for a roll of the dice.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 17, 2010)

My advice is to find a school that offers day classes or look into changing their schedule to allow them to attend night classes. Short of those 2 things, they are screwed.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 17, 2010)

firecoins said:


> My advice is to find a school that offers day classes or look into changing their schedule to allow them to attend night classes. Short of those 2 things, they are screwed.



That statement makes me think of how John Madden always stated the obvious.  Things like hey they have mud on their uniforms.  See you have dirt then add water and boom you have mud.


----------



## tekken1096 (Jul 17, 2010)

sop said:


> I have two friends who would like to take a EMT-B course locally. The thing is that both of them have night jobs (12 hour security guard & night janitor). The schools down here only teach EMT-B at night and clinical work is done on the weekend. I don't know their financial situations, but I know they do not want to quit their jobs. What advice should I give them?



With the information provided, it seems they're ready to take steps in the right direction to the position of Firefighter. However, if they're out of options in reference to obtaining day classes, they may be forced to make a change somewhere in their night schedules. I know it may not be what they want to hear but sometimes sacrifices have to be made to get a career. I wish them good luck!


----------



## firecoins (Jul 17, 2010)

medic417 said:


> That statement makes me think of how John Madden always stated the obvious.  Things like hey they have mud on their uniforms.  See you have dirt then add water and boom you have mud.



people ask questions with obvious solutions.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 17, 2010)

firecoins said:


> people ask questions with obvious solutions.



lol Yes they do.


----------



## HelpmeHelpyou (Jul 25, 2010)

my advise, Look at it this way. What holds a better future. You cant look at today, look at tomorrow. Better yet, what would hold the better and brighter future. A Janitor, Security Guard. IMO neither. 

Sometimes you have to take a step backwards to move forwards. Determination on how bad you want something, something will work through.


----------



## Phlipper (Jul 25, 2010)

HelpmeHelpyou said:


> my advise, Look at it this way. What holds a better future. You cant look at today, look at tomorrow. Better yet, what would hold the better and brighter future. A Janitor, Security Guard. IMO neither.
> 
> Sometimes you have to take a step backwards to move forwards. Determination on how bad you want something, something will work through.



+1  

Well said.  I have spent almost 20 years in engineering and management in manufacturing and in IT.  I make pretty decent money, of course.  But money has not been a big motivator for me for at least seven or eight years.  As I get older I see doing something meaningful, doing something to serve others, as a higher priority as long as I can still support my family.  

So I have busted my butt in school while working 50 hour weeks to get a job working way harder and longer hours while making less than half what I am used to bringing home.  In fact, I have to continue working part-time in the IT industry so I can still buy a farm (our dream), have a horse for the kids, ensure my wife is always driving a decent car, etc.  But I don't begrudge any of the sacrifices now or those to come.  Nor do I want a medal or a pat on the back.  I'm just going the extra mile to do something I've always wanted to do.  I'm not special.  _Anyone_ can do it if they want it bad enough.  They'll find a way.


----------



## Jay (Jul 28, 2010)

Phlipper, I am in the same boat that you're in. 13 years in IT. i was in Information Systems Security when in the Navy during my gulf "cruise", got back worked for Naval Operations for a year or two. Went on to work with some large corporations in some fairly-senior positions but had no satisfaction there either. Thought that self-employment was the ticket since I could do the same garbage but for myself for the same or better pay. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, feast or famine. Ended up volunteering as an emergency responder and instantly felt that this was what I should have been doing all along. Now my only questions is which route to advancement. 

On that note here is an interesting story... One slow day I was volunteering, not much going on, just waiting for a call to come in. Someone asked me what I was "playing" on my laptop, I told them that I was developing software for a contract as that's what I do, he asked if it's lucrative and when I told him what they pay me an hour to do from what-ever location I want he almost chocked. I told him, it's not all about the money, besides I can still do this part time and get payed fairly well. I guess it all comes down to life, what you have done and living it to see what is important when it all boils down to it.


----------



## sop (Oct 8, 2010)

*Update*

Good news. January 2011 EMT-B course. Supervisors agreed to work with class schedule.


----------



## looker (Oct 8, 2010)

atticrat said:


> What's wrong with security or janitor? A job in ems is not some kind of glorious position either. A full time job is a good thing to have right  now! You don't have to love it, but if it pays the bills.  There is a huge surplus of basics right now. Entry level pay, would they be making more or less money? Think of the realities of trading a stable job for a roll of the dice.



Anyone can be a janitor and anyone can be a security guard. However not everyone can be emt(some people can't handle it). While there is over supply of emt and wage is low it's still better compare to being a janitor and security guard.


----------



## reaper (Oct 9, 2010)

looker said:


> Anyone can be a janitor and anyone can be a security guard. However not everyone can be EMT(some people can't handle it). While there is over supply of EMT and wage is low it's still better compare to being a janitor and security guard.



Kinda arrogant statement. Nothing wrong with a Janitor or security guard and no, not everyone can do them. But yes, everyone can be an EMT.

Most Janitors and Security Guards have to be bonded and insured. Most EMTs out there do not even have to have back ground checks done.

I would not risk a decent paying full time job, on a chance in an industry that is full to the brim now.


----------

